
Intel Reveals New Spectre-Like Attack, Advises Disabling Hyper-Threading - berkeleyjunk
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-disable-hyper-threading-spectre-attack,39333.html
======
api
Apparently disabling HT won't save you from this one in all cases.

------
dschuetz
here is the primary source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911715)

